
Hacking PostgreSQL [pdf] - eatonphil
https://www.postgresql.eu/events/pgconfeu2018/sessions/session/2058/slides/96/hackingpg-present.pdf
======
umbs
Video presentation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51yez5gBFmI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51yez5gBFmI)

------
awasum_yannick
What did he use for writing the presentation? Latex ? Looks good

~~~
megous
It might be beamer.

~~~
hmartiniano
It looks like you're right:

[http://deic.uab.es/~iblanes/beamer_gallery/individual/Copenh...](http://deic.uab.es/~iblanes/beamer_gallery/individual/Copenhagen-
default-default.html)

